# Formula 1 2010



## MJPXXX (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all

Unfortunately I have been unable to get tickets to the final GP in Abu Dhabi 
Plus my hotel does not show this sport on any of their channels.... Is there some place in Dubai where they will show F1 live? 

Any help much appreciated
Huge F1 fan!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Your hotel doesn't have Abu Dhabi Sports 2? It will be in Arabic but at least you get to see it! Perhaps you should try a sports bar? Google some in Dubai and call them up to ask.


----------



## MJPXXX (Oct 10, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Your hotel doesn't have Abu Dhabi Sports 2? It will be in Arabic but at least you get to see it! Perhaps you should try a sports bar? Google some in Dubai and call them up to ask.



Thank you for that Moe78. On the case for sport bars

Thanks again!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know the JW Marriott in Deira has a Champions Sports Bar but I don't know if they show F1 races.


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

it says that in the aussie legends bar they show sports all week long... not sure what sports... it's in the rydges plaza hotel if you can find it.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Who's going to win the drivers world championship - Alonso or Webber?


----------



## MJPXXX (Oct 10, 2010)

Been trying to ring through to some places but no one picking up.....

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Lewis, although Alonso prob in with a better chance over Webber, but anything can happen!! 

Fingers crossed i get to watch it somewhere


----------

